# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  KAI, conversational AI platform powering virtual assistants and smart bots across mobile, messaging, and wearables, Kasisto, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kasisto, Inc.

Home page - kasisto.com/kai

----------


## Airicist

Article "The bot politic"

by Jacqueline Feldman
December 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Kasisto and Moneythor Partner on Banking Conversational AI"

February 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Kasisto Raises Additional $15.5 Million From FIS and Westpac in Oversubscribed Series C Round"

August 22, 2022

----------

